# Îmi era rău



## Mallarme

Îmi era rău

Asta înseamnă: I felt bad?

Mersi!


----------



## Trisia

Normally, no. It means I felt sick. Not necessarily _sick _as in ready to puke or anything. 

Era foarte cald si mie mi-era rău = aici poţi interpreta ca dizzy, faint etc.

Context?

EDIT: I assumed you said "felt bad" as in _guilty_, _ashamed_. Was I wrong?


----------



## parakseno

Or using a negation, "not to feel well". I guess it's vague enough...
"Îmi era rău" - "I wasn't feeling well".


----------



## Mallarme

Trisia said:


> Normally, no. It means I felt sick. Not necessarily _sick _as in ready to puke or anything.
> 
> Era foarte cald si mie mi-era rău = aici poţi interpreta ca dizzy, faint etc.
> 
> Context?



Scuze că nu ţi-am dat contextul.  Iată contextul: 



> --Iată, Edda, ce este, îmi era rău, mă simţeam slab şi prăpădit.  Întotdeauna prezenţa ta îmi face bine, e de-ajuns să te văd...


I'm wondering if he means that he felt SICK or he felt depressed/bad in a general way..."I felt bad" could mean either.



> EDIT: I assumed you said "felt bad" as in _guilty_, _ashamed_. Was I wrong?



No, I didn't mean that though "I felt bad" could mean that TOO.

---------


> Or using a negation, "not to feel well". I guess it's vague enough...
> "Îmi era rău" - "I wasn't feeling well".


Yes, parakseno, I was wondering if I could use some very vague phrase there, something more vague than "sick" (unless of course, it means "sick").

Thanks you two!


----------

